# worms in my cycling tank (picture added)



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Just set a tank up with only new ada soil and 2 filters. Nothing else in the tank. And these worms appeared. What do I do about them? There's a few of them some in the soil.

Didn't see them until I added a few food flakes to help cycling process.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try to take a picture of them if possible, otherwise ID and help might be hard to accommodate.

What colour and size are they?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

They are a beige/tan color, around 2-3cm when spread but when i come to scoop them they shrivel very small into like a ball shape.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

anyone know if they will die on their own?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> They are a beige/tan color, around 2-3cm when spread but when i come to scoop them they shrivel very small into like a ball shape.


a clearer photo would help, but do a net search for "planaria"

...and, maybe, weep.

don't break them - virtually every bit will regenerate.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is planaria, don't worry, your fish will usually eat it. Even if it isn't, I would imagine your fish would eat it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I remember reading about detritus worms which are harmless - food for fish?

I think you will never have a sterile system that has no worms. I overfed my discus a couple times and the are all over the tank - ugly.


----------

